# Draft Declaration Thread 2014



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Here we will keep track of everyone who declares for the draft. 

*Players Who Have Declared*

Jahii Carson- Arizona State (PG)
TJ Warren- NC State (SG)
Dante Exum- Australia (CG)
Noah Vonleh- Indiana (PF)
LaQuinton Ross- Ohio State (SG/SF)
Tyler Ennis- Syracuse (PG)
Mouhammadou Jaiteh- France (F)
Zach LaVine- UCLA (G)
Andrew Wiggins- Kansas (SF)
Tyler Ennis- Syracuse (PG)
Joel Embiid- Kansas (C)
Kyle Anderson- UCLA (G/F)
James Michael McAdoo- UNC (PF)


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

http://espn.go.com/nba/draft2014/story/_/id/10541156/jahii-carson-arizona-state-sun-devils-says-enter-nba-draft

Jahii Carson is in. Projected late first/early second round pick.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

According to sources T.J Warren is going to declare. It's hard to believe that there is some doubt about him going in the lottery, I am holding out hope that we can get him with the Portland pick.

http://espn.go.com/nba/draft2014/story/_/id/10666139/nc-state-tj-warren-headed-draft


----------



## Najee (Apr 5, 2007)

Don't forget Dante Exum, who declared for the NBA draft in January:

http://espn.go.com/nba/draft2014/story/_/id/10363177/dante-exum-declares-2014-nba-draft


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Noah Vonleh - Indiana (PF)
LaQuinton Ross - Ohio State (SF)


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't like TJ Warren as a lottery pick or even really a first rounder. Slow marginally athletic wings who can't shoot and rely on awkward floaters for most of their offense are not useful NBA players.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I had heard that Marcus Smart officially declared (which was why he was in the group of seniors on senior night at Oklahoma State), but I can't find a link to it.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @WojYahooNBA: Yahoo Sources: Kansas freshman Joel Embiid -- a possible No. 1 overall pick -- will enter the NBA Draft. http://t.co/YKDz8fUuXV


...


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Mouhammadou Jaiteh To Declare For NBA Draft



> Jaiteh had submitted eligibility in last year’s draft, before pulling out late in the withdrawing window. Multiple teams late in the first round and early in the second round expressed a significant interest in selecting Jaiteh, but under the condition of stashing the 6-foot-11 big man overseas.
> 
> Jaiteh, 19, possesses one more year in which he could withdraw from the draft and plans to approach the process and workouts as if he will most likely remain part of the 2014 class.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Alex Kennedy is saying Embiid hasn't decided yet after all.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Alex Kennedy is saying Embiid hasn't decided yet after all.


I'm sure playing an extra uncompensated season on a wonky back will do wonders for his draft stock.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/449250660723068928


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Syracuse has no back up plan at PG. We are ****ed. Gbinije is our only option and he isnt a PG. We have a PG recruit coming in but he doesnt seem like he will be ready to play right away

This is pretty bad for Syracuse i think Boeheim expected Ennis to stay around a few years


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

UCLA star Kyle Anderson to declare for NBA Draft



> Anderson's huge season has his draft stock on the rise. DraftExpress currently has him ranked as the 20th best prospect in this draft, while ESPN's Chad Ford has him 24th. There are concerns about Anderson's lack of athleticism in the NBA, but his vast skill set and excellent feel for the game make him an intriguing prospect who may even sneak into the lottery.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Also, Ennis and Embiid are both confirmed: 

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...guard-tyler-ennis-to-enter-nba-draft/6966387/

http://www.cbssports.com/collegebas...biid-to-enter-2014-nba-draft-after-one-season


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*UCLA freshman Zach LaVine to declare for NBA draft
*


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

LaVine isn't even a lock for the first round is he? Doesn't seem like he would be


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Diable said:


> LaVine isn't even a lock for the first round is he? Doesn't seem like he would be


No, but a team will fall in love with his upside and he will probably go somewhere in the teens at worst.


----------



## Najee (Apr 5, 2007)

Diable said:


> LaVine isn't even a lock for the first round is he? Doesn't seem like he would be


Ever since the start of the season, several websites and sources have been citing Zach LaVine as a potential lottery pick because of his athleticism and perceived upside. Even though he has played unevenly to poorly since early January, some team will be enamored to take him as a mid-first round pick and stash him in the D-League for a year or two.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

They're saying he could sneak into the lottery with some good workouts. I would think he'll be mid to late 1st round.


----------



## Najee (Apr 5, 2007)

Andrew Wiggins news conference set, expected to announce NBA draft intentions:

http://espn.go.com/nba/draft2014/st...s-kansas-jayhawks-hold-news-conference-monday


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

FSH said:


> Syracuse has no back up plan at PG. We are ****ed. Gbinije is our only option and he isnt a PG. We have a PG recruit coming in but he doesnt seem like he will be ready to play right away
> 
> This is pretty bad for Syracuse i think Boeheim expected Ennis to stay around a few years


Fortunately, UConn's set to have something like 10 point guards on the roster next season. How about we trade you one for a center?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Diable said:


> LaVine isn't even a lock for the first round is he? Doesn't seem like he would be


Depends on the measurements. If he's a legit 6'5" then someone in the back half of the first round will take a flyer on him and let him work out the kinks in the D League. However if he turns out to be Delonte West's size then he'll probably slide.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

I doubt he is 6'5" unless he is using special shoes probably 6'3.75", but he is still growing was 6'1"-6'2" a year ago.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Well, that's my thought. He's being listed as much taller, but I suspect that he's more Avery Bradley's size, and that's going to severely impact his draft position.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ender said:


> I doubt he is 6'5" unless he is using special shoes probably 6'3.75", but he is still growing was 6'1"-6'2" a year ago.


My cousin attended a UCLA game this year and he said Lavine is a legit 6'4 -6'5. My cousin is 6'4 btw. Said they were about the same height. Lavine is an absolutely explosive athlete though and someone will take a flier on him based on that and the Westbrook comparison.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> My cousin attended a UCLA game this year and he said Lavine is a legit 6'4 -6'5. My cousin is 6'4 btw.


If your cousin is as close to 6'4" as he is to 8" LaVine could be in trouble.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*MSU sophomore Gary Harris expected to enter NBA Draft
*


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*James Michael McAdoo leaving UNC for NBA Draft*


----------



## Najee (Apr 5, 2007)

Ender said:


> *James Michael McAdoo leaving UNC for NBA Draft*


Insert laugh track. A later second-round draft pick who will be out of the NBA in three years.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

McAdoo has all the physical tools. It is possible someone gambles on him late in the first. He has a lot of work to do if he wants to be more than a roleplayer in the NBA. He is pretty much lacking in skill.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

So.....do we count Roscoe Smith declaring? He never should have left UConn.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> ESPN - Oklahoma State sophomore PG Marcus Smart told The Oklahoman he has selected agent, will enter NBA draft


Another top 6-7 pick. Smart is the perfect example of a player who should've entered while his stock was at its highest. Not saying it's a drastic drop, but he may have actually hurt his stock a bit by returning for his sophomore year and he sacrificed a year of making NBA money to do it. He did improve his game, but that same improvement could've been done in the NBA where he'd be working on his game at all times instead of having to split his time between basketball and class.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Smart could easily fall to 10. If people don't like his workouts or what position he plays. So going from a top 3 pick to a top 10 pick and losing a year of money would not be a smart idea. You don't go back to school when you're a high pick. You go back to raise your stock.

It was dumb from the moment he did it.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/453699338519076864


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Embiid officially declares. Now Parker is the last of the three big names.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Apparently a lot of people think Parker is going to stay, which has been speculated on from the beginning.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Syracuse’s Grant, Michigan’s Robinson III Headed to NBA Draft
*


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Aaron Gordon from Arizona declares


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Michigan State's Gary Harris heading to NBA Draft
*


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Willie Cauley-Stein staying. So with Poythress, Dakari Johnson, and Marcus Lee also likely returning, and Trey Lyles and Karl Towns incoming, how the hell are all these guys going to play? How many of them will transfer? When will these idiots realize that there are 351 Division 1 basketball teams and most of them would kill to have an NBA caliber big man that they could run their offense through? That at this point the minutes log jam is actually hurting their stocks?


----------



## Flowsnakes (Apr 16, 2014)

It would be foolish of Parker to stay.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Misko Raznatovic: Dario Saric Will Declare for the 2014 NBA Draft *


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Ender said:


> *Misko Raznatovic: Dario Saric Will Declare for the 2014 NBA Draft *


We've been on this carousel before. I'll believe it when he suits up for a team. Anybody drafting him better be very sure they're not getting Vasquezed.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Parker supposed to make his decision today according to Alex Kennedy.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Parker supposed to make his decision today according to Alex Kennedy.


*No Announcement Expected from Jabari Parker Wednesday
*


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456588923032985600
:laugh:


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Is that the 7'5" dude? lol


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

bball2223 said:


> Is that the 7'5" dude? lol


Yup. He can barely move - I don't think he'll actually play in the NBA, but if he does all he'll do is contribute to some fantastic .gifs


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ender said:


> *No Announcement Expected from Jabari Parker Wednesday
> *


**** you, Alex Kennedy!! :nono:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Parker declares. Smart move, Jabari.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Parker declares. Smart move, Jabari.


Idk. I think if he went back he'd have a shot at a NC and no doubt be number pick in the '15 draft.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Parker declares. Smart move, Jabari.


The dream lives! Pierce Jr. to Boston!


----------



## Najee (Apr 5, 2007)

Louisiana-Lafayette point guard Elfrid Payton declares for the NBA draft.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458652770665381888


----------



## Najee (Apr 5, 2007)

Count Julius Randle in.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459423812006985728


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459816358549938176


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460267689437835266


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Guess he wanted to get paid.


----------



## chrisram68 (Jun 11, 2013)

Is Dante Exum the Lakers missing piece? http://roundballdirect.com/2014/02/15/is-dante-exum-the-lakers-missing-piece/


----------

